# SOUTHEAST CLASSICS Car Show December,7th.2013.Whittier,Ca



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry for such a Small Flier.I dont know how to make it bigger.Anyways *SOUTHEAST CLASSICS* *Car Club* is Going to be having a Car Show.Entry is a $10 Dollar Toy or $10 Dollars Cash.We will Be having 1st and 2nd Place Trophys In 30's,40's,50's,60's,70's,80's,90's and Up,Bomb Truck,Wagon,Muscle Car,Sled,Custom,Truck,Vicla,Pedal Bikes 2 Wheel and 3 Wheel,Special Interest,Club Participation.Any Info PM Me or Call The Number on The Flier.Thanks


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


Thanks Mike.Wish I would have gotten ahold of you sooner.


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

T.T.T...:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rcota said:


> T.T.T...:thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Sounds good,right up the street where I grew up!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rnaudin said:


> bump


Damn Bro,Thanks For Making The Flier Bigger.We Appreciate It.Hope to see You and Your Club There.:thumbsup:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Morning bump and looks like IM gonna b part of this event so c everybody there!


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

T.T.T. 4 CHARITY!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Morning bump and looks like IM gonna b part of this event so c everybody there!


Yes You Are.Thanks Mateo.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rcota said:


> T.T.T. 4 CHARITY!!!


Yes Sir..Thanks For The Bump...:thumbsup: Helping People Is Always A Good Thing.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Mr. 48 said:


> TO THE TOP!


Thanks Bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Damn Bro,Thanks For Making The Flier Bigger.We Appreciate It.Hope to see You and Your Club There.:thumbsup:


sounds good rite around the corner, my daughter goes to school there:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Whats Up Big Rob?:nicoderm:..Hope To See You There..Hope All Is Good :wave:...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rnaudin said:


> sounds good rite around the corner, my daughter goes to school there:thumbsup:


Firme So Does This Mean TOGETHER Is Gonna Be There?:x:


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

_*Will u have a Long Distance Award??*_


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

S-Man said:


> _*Will u have a Long Distance Award??*_


How Far Would You Be Coming From?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rnaudin said:


> bump


T T T


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Morning bump!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Morning bump!


Thanks Mateo..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

S-Man said:


> _*Will u have a Long Distance Award??*_


Sorry SOLO RIDERS Just Noticed The Flyer didnt say SOLO RIDERS Welcome.So I Would Like To Say Solo Riders are Definately Welcome.Hope To See You There.:thumbsup:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

A Richie u gonna go 2 Pomona 2marrow?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> A Richie u gonna go 2 Pomona 2marrow?


Nah Bro.I didnt Go But Some Of The Guys Were there.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Just Been Told *SOLITOS *Car Club Is Gonna Be There... Thanks Big Art.:thumbsup:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

A Rich u think we can hook up Tuesday 4 some flyers thanks dogg


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> A Rich u think we can hook up Tuesday 4 some flyers thanks dogg


I will give you a call.


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT for SOUTH EAST CLASSICS :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nuevecito said:


> TTT for SOUTH EAST CLASSICS :thumbsup:


Thanks Bro. Are You Guys Gonna Be There?:x:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Confirmed RAZA STYLE Car Club Is Gonna Be There.Thanks For Your Support..:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

T T T for this show come out support this great cause !


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Let me pass the word, I will get back to you.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> T T T for this show come out support this great cause !


Thanks Chef.If Any Of You Have Seen My Elko.This Is The Vato That Painted It.Good Painter and Good Prices.Check Out His Thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nuevecito said:


> Let me pass the word, I will get back to you.


Cool Thanks Nuevecito...:nicoderm:


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

_*Coming from Las Vegas! 
Will there be a Long distance Award??
Inquiring Minds Need to Know*_


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

S-Man said:


> _*Coming from Las Vegas!
> Will there be a Long distance Award??
> Inquiring Minds Need to Know*_


Yes.:thumbsup: If Your Coming From Vegas.And No One Else Is Further.Its Yours.


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

S-Man said:


> _*Coming from Las Vegas!
> Will there be a Long distance Award??
> Inquiring Minds Need to Know*_


Coming from Vegas,now that's a rider! Come c me at my Dj booth Dogg and I got u a free CD.. Thanks 4 the support!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

placed on our site, good luck

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> placed on our site, good luck
> 
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thanks Bro,Hope To See You Guys There.:thumbsup: See You at Saint Hilarys This Saturday.I will be the guy with the Green 69 el camino on True Spokes.:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rnaudin said:


> bump


:wave:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*T T T*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Just Got Told *BOMB HEAVEN* *Car Club* Gonna Be at Our Show.Thanks For Your Support.:thumbsup:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ttt


Thanks Mateo..Got Some Flyers For You..


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Just Got Told *BOMB HEAVEN* *Car Club* Gonna Be at Our Show.Thanks For Your Support.:thumbsup:


will be good to see the homies there:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rnaudin said:


> will be good to see the homies there:thumbsup:


Cool So does That Mean *TOGETHER Car Club *Is Gonna Be There...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*SONS OF SOUL Car Club* Will Also Be Attending This Show.:thumbsup: Thanks For Your Support....:biggrin:


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

Is Los Nietos part of Whittier?

I have never heard of the city before?

Either way I will try to attend this event.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> Is Los Nietos part of Whittier?
> 
> I have never heard of the city before?
> 
> Either way I will try to attend this event.


Yes Sir.Its A Small Little Area Between The Cities Of Whittier and Santa Fe Springs.You Can See The School Off of Slauson.Its Between Norwalk Blvd and Pioneer Blvd.Hope To See You There.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Cool So does That Mean *TOGETHER Car Club *Is Gonna Be There...


the old school Together will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rnaudin said:


> the old school Together will be there:thumbsup:


Cool..There it is *TOGETHER Car Club *will be at our Show..Thanks For Your Support...:thumbsup:


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of clubs will be rollin out to this show.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> Sounds like a lot of clubs will be rollin out to this show.


I Hope So.We have a Few more that have called Me But I wanna make sure before I put it on here. *SOLO RIDERS are also Welcome to come.:thumbsup: *Hope To See You There BaggedOut...


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

Richiecool69elka said:


> I Hope So.We have a Few more that have called Me But I wanna make sure before I put it on here. *SOLO RIDERS are also Welcome to come.:thumbsup: *Hope To See You There BaggedOut...


TTT

Thanks for the invite man. 

I will try to make it out to show support for the event. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> TTT
> 
> Thanks for the invite man.
> 
> I will try to make it out to show support for the event. :thumbsup:


Thanks Bro,I Appreciate That...Let Me Know When The Time Gets Closer If Your Gonna Make It..


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:nicoderm:







:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We Will Be There Bro...:thumbsup: *SOUTHEAST CLASSICS *:yes:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rnaudin said:


> bump


*T T T.... *


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Afternoon bump!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> TTT


Gracias Johnny562..:thumbsup: Is *UNIQUES *Coming To The Show?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Afternoon bump!


Gracias For The Bump Mateo...I Got Some Flyers For You....


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

It looks like I will be able to attend this event.

If its cool with you I will walk the event and pass out flyers for our monthly event?

Flyer is below.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> It looks like I will be able to attend this event.
> 
> If its cool with you I will walk the event and pass out flyers for our monthly event?
> 
> Flyer is below.


No Problem Bro.You Are Welcome To Do That...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


>


Bump...


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

Richiecool69elka said:


> No Problem Bro.You Are Welcome To Do That...


Big Thanks Man

Respect

:thumbsup:


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

TO THE TOP !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Afternoon bump!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> Big Thanks Man
> 
> Respect
> 
> :thumbsup:


No Problem Bro,Looking Forward To Meeting You.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rcota said:


> TO THE TOP !!!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks For Putting Us Back On TOP..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Afternoon bump!


Q-Vo Mateo,Thanks For The Bump..Get That Music Ready For The Show. Looking Forward To Hearing Some Firme Rolas..:nicoderm:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ohh yah IM gonna tear it up!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ohh yah IM gonna tear it up!


:yes:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*Come Support SOUTHEAST CLASSICS For A Good Cause....:thumbsup: All Solo Riders and Clubs Welcome...Bring Out The VICLAS and Pedal Bikes..There Will Be Awards For Them..:boink:*​


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*TOO THE TOP...*


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Bump it up!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Bump it up!


Thanks For The Bump Mateo...:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> TTT


Thanks Johnny562 See You At Our Show...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt


Thanks *OLD MEMORIES *For The Bump..:thumbsup: Are You Guys Coming To The Show?


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ohh man this ones gonna b fun!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ohh man this ones gonna b fun!



:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ohh man this ones gonna b fun!


Yes Sir Getting alot of Support from Several Clubs..I will Be Posting The Confirmed Clubs in about a week..


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I was already booked in Indio for Rollerz Only..so you got it. :thumbsup:


Just like the city wide cruise nite I was suppose 2 do that but I couldn't


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Morning bump


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Morning bump


Gracias..:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


Thanks Mike...:yes:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Afternoon bump!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Afternoon bump!


Thanks Mateo..Keep it at The Top..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*Come Support SOUTHEAST CLASSICS For A Good Cause....:thumbsup: All Solo Riders and Clubs Welcome...Bring Out The VICLAS and Pedal Bikes..There Will Be Awards For Them..:yes:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> *Come Support SOUTHEAST CLASSICS For A Good Cause....:thumbsup: All Solo Riders and Clubs Welcome...Bring Out The VICLAS and Pedal Bikes..There Will Be Awards For Them..:yes:*


1 Month Away Gente.Come Support *SOUTHEAST CLASSICS* at Our Toy Drive Car Show.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*TOO THE TOP...*


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> T T T


Thanks Johnny


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ttt


QVO Mateo..:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

see you there


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Qvo Big Rob...See You at Our Show...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> see you there


There it is Gente..Looks Like *OLD MEMORIES *Is Gonna Be At Our Show..:thumbsup: Good To Have You Guys There.Thanks For The Support...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*:nicoderm:*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt


Thanks..We Will Be There.:thumbsup:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Getting closer!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Getting closer!


Yup.Get those Rolas Ready..


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

T.T.T...:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rcota said:


> T.T.T...:thumbsup:


Thanks Ray...:biggrin:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

BUMP TTT FOR A LOCAL EVENT.

WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THIS LOCAL EVENT ASLONG AS MY RIDE ISNT TORN APART BEING REBUILT. 

IT SHOULDNT BE TORN APART UNTIL THE WEEK AFTER?

We have our event going on this afternoon if you guys want to cruise out and support it?

http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> BUMP TTT FOR A LOCAL EVENT.
> 
> WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THIS LOCAL EVENT ASLONG AS MY RIDE ISNT TORN APART BEING REBUILT.
> 
> ...


Sorry Bro Didnt Go Online All Day Till Now.Hope Your Event Went Well.:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Sorry Bro Didnt Go Online All Day Till Now.Hope Your Event Went Well.:thumbsup:


 thanks for coming thru yesterday bro congrats on the trophy. .


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


Thanks Mike..:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> thanks for coming thru yesterday bro congrats on the trophy. .


No Problem Brother.Thanks.Hope To See You Guys December,7th..:thumbsup:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Morning bump!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Morning bump!


Thanks Mateo..:thumbsup: How You Doing On Fliers?:nicoderm:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

I need more,where u gonna b this weekend?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> I need more,where u gonna b this weekend?


Might Be In Pomona.Might Be Going With Gangs To Grace to The Juvenile Probation Camp.


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok hit me up


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Groupe E.L.A will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> Groupe E.L.A will be there:thumbsup:


You Read It Here.:thumbsup: *GROUPE E.L.A.* Is Gonna Be There.:yes: Thanks For Your Support..:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> TTT


Qvo *OLD MEMORIES *Gracias For The Bump..:thumbsup:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

rnaudin said:


> the old school Together will be there:thumbsup:


TOGETHER LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> TOGETHER LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!:thumbsup:


Thats Right Gente *TOGETHER LOS ANGELES* Is Gonna Be There...Thanks For Your Support.:thumbsup: Been Getting Alot Of Positive Response.Looks Like This Show Is Gonna Be Good..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks Like I Might Have To Post A List On Here Of The Clubs Showing Support..Thanks Alot For Your Support..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

68_PIMPALA said:


>




I hear you're not even from Together CC....


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I hear you're not even from Together CC....


Im Not..But They Are A Firme Club.And I Remember Being A Young Kid and Checking Out There Rides At Pico Park..:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I hear you're not even from Together CC....


wow, bro, you and homie need to take care of your problem on your own post, the man is trying to have a show with no drama, by the way i am from Together, over 30yrs. i am good friend of Marty, thanks
TTT for a show for a good cause:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rnaudin said:


> wow, bro, you and homie need to take care of your problem on your own post, the man is trying to have a show with no drama, by the way i am from Together, over 30yrs. i am good friend of Marty, thanks
> TTT for a show for a good cause:thumbsup:


Yeah I Agree.Take It Somewhere Else.Thanks Bro..:thumbsup: Thanks For The Support *TOGETHER.*See You Dec,7th..


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

rnaudin said:


> wow, bro, you and homie need to take care of your problem on your own post, the man is trying to have a show with no drama, by the way i am from Together, over 30yrs. i am good friend of Marty, thanks
> TTT for a show for a good cause:thumbsup:


Any questions you pm me or call me 323 557 2854. No disrespect to this thread or South East CC. Have a good show.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ttt


Qvo Mateo.:nicoderm:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Any questions you pm me or call me 323 557 2854. No disrespect to this thread or South East CC. Have a good show.


ttt for the show, all i am saying i am not taking sides, keep yours and bugsy bisnos to yourselfs, like i said ttt for a good cause period.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rnaudin said:


> ttt for the show, all i am saying i am not taking sides, keep yours and bugsy bisnos to yourselfs, like i said ttt for a good cause period.:thumbsup:


Thanks Bro...Went to the school today checked out the layout.Have enough for about 300 cars on the Blacktop and If more come plenty of room on the grass and the grass is nice and green not all dirt. *TOO THE TOP *For A Show Thats Getting Alot Of Response.:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt


Thanks For The Bump Brother.See You December,7th.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


>


Sorry Gente.Just Noticed The Flier Only Says Bomb Truck Category.We will also be having a Truck Category and El Camino also among The Others.Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Just Confirmed. *CALI STYLE *Car Club From The Inland Empire Will Be At This Event.Thanks For Your Support.:thumbsup: See You December,7th.:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*ROAD RAGE *Car Club Will Be There With There Muscle Cars and Hot Rods..Thanks For The Support.:thumbsup: See You Guys There...:nicoderm:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

BombClub will be there to support


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP! BOMBCLUB WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Mr. 48 said:


> TO THE TOP! BOMBCLUB WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT!


Orale,You Read It On Here. *BOMBCLUB *Will Be There To Show Support.Thanks For Your Support.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nuevecito said:


> BombClub will be there to support


Thanks For You Support..:yes: See You December,7th..:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*OLD SKOOL WAYS *Car Club Will Be Attending This Show.:yes: Thanks For Your Support.See You There.:nicoderm:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Can't sleep bump!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> *SOUTHEAST CLASSICS* *Car Club* is Going to be having a Car Show.Entry is a $10 Dollar Toy or $10 Dollars Cash.We will Be having 1st and 2nd Place Trophys In 30's,40's,50's,60's,70's,80's,90's and Up,Bomb Truck,Wagon,Muscle Car,Sled,Custom,Truck,Vicla,Pedal Bikes 2 Wheel and 3 Wheel,Special Interest,Club Participation.Any Info PM Me or Call The Number on The Flier.Thanks


 *TOO...THE...TOP...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

I Would Like To Thank Our Sponsors.. *UPTOWN BARBERS In Whittier,SAMS MUFFLERS In Whittier,DA DESIGNS In Whittier,WIRES AND TIRES In Buena Park,MIC In Montclair... *Thanks For Your Support.:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rnaudin said:


> ttt:thumbsup:


Thanks Bro..10 More Days.:yes:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*" HAPPY THANKSGIVING " Everyone.:wave:.. *See You At Our Show.December,7th..Yes 9 More Days Away.Every Single Child In The District Took A Flyer Home.Lets Show Support For The Kids..SOLO RIDERS Where You At?:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt


Thanks Bro...:biggrin:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Damn I ate 2 much bump!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Damn I ate 2 much bump!


LOL..Yeah Me Too..:rofl:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*8 More Days...*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Morning Bump... *7 More Days...:thumbsup:*


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

7 more days!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> 7 more days!


Yes Sir..:yes: See You Tomorrow.:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*6 More Days...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Just Confirmed. *ORIGINALS EAST LA *Will Be Attending Our Show..Thanks For Your Support...:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*GROUPE OC *Will Be Attending This Event.Thanks Guys We Appreciate Your Support.:thumbsup: See You December,7th.:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*CLASSIC OLDIES *Will Be Attending Our Event..Thanks For Your Support.:thumbsup: Looks Like Its Turning Out To Be A Great Show.:yes:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

It's on next weekend!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Good luck with the show Rich!! Too bad we have ours the same day. See you down the road!! Be Blessed!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> It's on next weekend!


Yes It Is..Are You Ready..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Good luck with the show Rich!! Too bad we have ours the same day. See you down the road!! Be Blessed!!


Thanks Alex.Same To You.I'm Sure Your Show Is Gonna Turn Out Good.GOD Bless You..


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Yes It Is..Are You Ready..


Yes sir!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> T T T


Thanks For The Bump Johnny.See You Saturday...:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*5 More Days...:yes:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*UNIQUES L.A. *Gonna Be There...Right Johnny..


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Morning bump!


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt for the homie


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mexhika said:


> Ttt for the homie


Gracias Noah.:thumbsup: Hope To See You There..With That Firme 62.:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*4 Days Left...So Heres Some Of The Clubs That Have Confirmed To Be There... SOLITOS,RAZA STYLE,BOMB HEAVEN,SONS OF SOUL,TOGETHER OLD SCHOOL,OLD MEMORIES,GROUPE E.L.A,TOGETHER LOS ANGELES,CALI STYLE,ROAD RAGE,BOMBCLUB,OLD SKOOL WAYS,ORIGINALS E.L.A,GROUPE OC,CLASSIC OLDIES,UNIQUES L.A. Thank You All For Your Support.This Show Wouldnt Happen If It Wasnt For All Of You and The Solo Riders With All Your Nice Rides..Thanks Again and GOD BLESS YOU ALL...:thumbsup:*


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

And many more clubs and solo riders that have called me 2 so it's on sat!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> And many more clubs and solo riders that have called me 2 so it's on sat!


Dang Really? Gonna Be Good...Any Other Clubs or Solo Riders.Let Me Know So We Can Post Your Name To Show The Gente Your Showing Support for the kids to have a Good CHRISTmas.Thanks Again To Everyone.*By The Way About 2 Weeks after this event We will be having our Food Drive and Giving Out Food to The Families that need it.It will be Held at Aeolian Elementary School In Whittier.More Information Will Be Posted At A Later Date....:thumbsup:*


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Gracias Noah.:thumbsup: Hope To See You There..With That Firme 62.:nicoderm:


I sold it


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mexhika said:


> I sold it


Did You Really?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> *Heres Some Of The Clubs That Have Confirmed To Be There... SOLITOS,RAZA STYLE,BOMB HEAVEN,SONS OF SOUL,TOGETHER OLD SCHOOL,OLD MEMORIES,GROUPE E.L.A,TOGETHER LOS ANGELES,CALI STYLE,ROAD RAGE,BOMBCLUB,OLD SKOOL WAYS,ORIGINALS E.L.A,GROUPE OC,CLASSIC OLDIES,UNIQUES L.A. Thank You All For Your Support.This Show Wouldnt Happen If It Wasnt For All Of You and The Solo Riders With All Your Nice Rides..Thanks Again and GOD BLESS YOU ALL...:thumbsup:*


*3 Days Left...Rain or Shine..:thumbsup:*


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Richiecool69elka said:


> *3 Days Left...Rain or Shine..:thumbsup:*


That's what I wanna here!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> That's what I wanna here!


Yes Sir...See You Saturday..


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Did You Really?


Jk ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttmft For ese Big Rich


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mexhika said:


> Ttmft For ese Big Rich


Thanks Noah.. *2 Days Left...*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mexhika said:


> Ttmft For ese Big Rich


See You There Noah.:thumbsup:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

2marrow it's on,so please no rain!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> 2marrow it's on,so please no rain!


Yes Sir.. *1 More Day...*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Went and Picked Up The Trophies..About 40 Of Them and They Came Out Nice..:thumbsup:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

I hope 1 of those trophies is 4 best Dj lol!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> I hope 1 of those trophies is 4 best Dj lol!


Lol.Hey We Put Up a Booth For You.With a Tarp over it.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Been Getting A Few Calls From The IE Brothers.The Weather Looks Good over here in Whittier.It has Not Rained at all and The Clouds are Scattered.See You Tomorrow..:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*TODAY is The Day.... *The Weather Looks Good Out Here. *NO RAIN... *Please Bring Those Cars Out and Support SOUTHEAST CLASSICS Toy Drive..The School Is Located Off Of Slauson Between Norwalk Blvd and The 605 Fwy.It is East Of The 605.You Can See It Off Of Slauson.Corner of Alburtis and Slauson.. *SEE YOU THERE...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks To Everyone Who Attended Our Show..The Rain Messed It Up But on A Good Note.We did get a 500 Dollar Donation From One Person.The Menudo was Good,The Tacos Were Good.Special Thanks To *RAZA STYLE,GROUPE ELA,HEAVY HITTERS,and all the SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME. *Also Thanks to *ORIGINALS ELA and STYLYSTICS *For Stopping By and Leaving Off Donations.Thanks To The Homie Who Drove All The Way From Pomona In His 39 Coupe Really Nice Car.Thanks To The Brothers That Came From Montclair and San Berdoo.Thank You To *DJ MATEO *For Doing Such A Great Job...The School Liked The Show So We Will Be Planning an Event Sometime In April or May.Thanks Again. *GOD BLESS...*


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Had a blast in the rain,can't wait till the next 1


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Richiecool69elka said:


> *4 Days Left...So Heres Some Of The Clubs That Have Confirmed To Be There... SOLITOS,RAZA STYLE,BOMB HEAVEN,SONS OF SOUL,TOGETHER OLD SCHOOL,OLD MEMORIES,GROUPE E.L.A,TOGETHER LOS ANGELES,CALI STYLE,ROAD RAGE,BOMBCLUB,OLD SKOOL WAYS,ORIGINALS E.L.A,GROUPE OC,CLASSIC OLDIES,UNIQUES L.A. Thank You All For Your Support.This Show Wouldnt Happen If It Wasnt For All Of You and The Solo Riders With All Your Nice Rides..Thanks Again and GOD BLESS YOU ALL...:thumbsup:*










:wave:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad to hear it was a good turn out despite the rain


----------

